# Wie kann ich den Teichrand gestalten?



## KoiLiese (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

nachdem der Teich, den ich sozusagen geerbt habe, Wasser verloren hat, und ich diesen mit eurer Hilfe wieder dicht bekommen habe, würde ich euch gerne fragen, wie ich den Teichrand festigen und gestalten könnte? Wie ihr auf den Fotos sehen könnt, ist das rundherum die Folie zu sehen. Ich suche nun nach einer Art Stütze für die Folie - es gibt ja diese Kapillarsperren, die man um Beete machen kann, aber für den Teich sind die sehr teuer z.B. von Oase. Gibt es da irgendwas anderes, das man verwenden könnte?

Der Vorbesitzer hatte den Teich etwas verkleinert und aussen rum große Stein gelegt und dahinter eine breite Kiesreihe. Da schon innen am Rand Steine sind (damit unter die Folienteilstücke kein Wasser läuft), möchte ich da nicht aussen auch noch große Steine machen. Den Kiesrand würde ich wieder anlegen wollen, nur wesentlich dünner als vorher. Nur was könnte ich dazwischen machen? Rundherum möchte ich nicht zupflanzen, nur an einigen Stellen. Habt ihr Ideen?

Gruß!


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Liese,
finde ich richtig grausam, wie das aussieht. Als Erstes mal alle Steine von der Folie runter, dann mit Ufermatten kaschieren.
https://www.ebay.de/i/232251648278?...MIkaS15PuU6gIVgu5RCh2L_wbLEAQYASABEgIGzfD_BwE
die gibt es in verschiedenen Breiten . Du kannst auch synthetischen Rasen nehmen, ohne Noppen, der ist noch preiswerter. 
Die Steine unter dem Folienrand würde ich durch Sand ersetzen, dann liegt das alls viel glatter. 
Auf jeden Fall die Ufermatte bis zu Deiner grünen Plastikabdeckung legen, und dann, wenn Du magst, die Steine obendrauf.


----------



## KoiLiese (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Jolantha,

vielen Dank für Deine Tipps! Die Ufermatte werde ich gleich bestellen. Meinst Du 50cm reichen oder besser 1m breit? Kann man die denn ins Wasser legen also bzw. ist am Rand ja auch Wasser? Ich kannte die bisher gar nicht und das sieht so aus wie Filz, daher meine "doofe" Frage ;-). An der Seite beim Bachlauf hab ich schon Sand drunter. Werde das auch noch auf der anderen Seite machen. Die grünen Plastikteile hatte ich rein, damit der Kies nicht in die grossen Steine rutscht. Die habe ich wieder raus und den Kies auch erstmal. Werde zunächst erst Sand aufffüllen und Ufermatten verlegen. Randgestaltung kommt dann später. 

Gruß!


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2020)

Ufermatte sieht so ähnlich aus wie ein schlechter Nadelfilzteppich. Sie führt Wasser, so das sie zum Rand eine Sperre braucht. 
Durch die filzige Oberfläche eingeschlämmt mit Sand bietet sie eine Möglichkeit zum Bewachsen.

Die Breite der Ufermatte kommt auf die Breite deines Randstreifens an. Es gibt auch Matten mit Taschen, die dann in die Tiefe hängen und bepflanzt werden können.




KoiLiese schrieb:


> Randgestaltung kommt dann später.



Ufermatten, Kies, Sand etc. gehört für mich zur Ufergestaltung. Mach doch damit mal ein Gesamtkonzept.


----------



## KoiLiese (22. Juni 2020)

Danke Kolja, kann man die Ufermatte dann in Stücke nebeneinander legen? Ich habe mal 10 Meter bestellt. Wenn da auch wieder - ich sag mal - Ritzen sind, läuft das Wasser da ja auch wieder durch. Habe auch noch so einen Kleber mitbestellt. Sorry, wenn ich so doof frage, aber die Ufermatten sind mir vollkommen neu. Damals als der Teich entstand gab es das alles so noch nicht.

Gruß!


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Juni 2020)

Um einem Missverständnis vorzubeugen, die Ufermatte ist nicht die Kapillarsperre. Im Gegenteil, die Ufermatte saugt Wasser aus dem Teich. Sie trennt erstmal den Teich vom Ufergraben, der Ufergraben ist in der Regel nasses Erdreich, bepflanzt. Die eigentliche Kapillarsperre ist dann noch mal jenseits des Ufergrabens, dort kann die Folie hoch stehen. Dort ist es aber in der Regel so bewachsen, dass sie dort optisch nicht auffällt.

Im Prinzip kann man den Teich auch mit senkrecht hochstehender Folie abschließen, das habe ich so gemacht. Einen Teil vom Teich mit einer Mauer eingefasst und dort steht die Folie senkrecht hoch. Die sieht man aber immer, guckt so 2-3cm oben raus.


----------



## KoiLiese (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralph,

die Kapillarsperre ist ja wieder aus anderem Material. Mir hat die der Nachbar gezeigt, der hat die bei den Pflanzen, damit die nicht soviel Wasser aus dem Teich saugen. Das sind so Plastikteile bei ihm. Die von Oase sind glaube ich aus anderem Material. 

Das Problem ist, das der Teich als er noch nicht mir gehörte grösser war, und dann verkleinert wurde, weil er da schon Wasser verloren hat. Und dann liegen da mehrere Folienschichten übereinander, so das das Wasser zwischen die Folie laufen kann. Um das zu ändern, müsste ich jedoch den Teich komplett neu mit Folie auslegen. Also ich wollte die Ufermatten jetzt so weit innen rumlegen, wo man die Steine innen sieht. Bitte mal auf die Fotos schauen. Da wäre die Matte aber mit im Wasser. Ich möchte damit die Risse der alten Folie abdecken. Macht das Sinn?

Hast Du ein Foto von Deinem Teich Ralph?


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

die Ufermatte verhindert kein Rauslaufen. Im Gegenteil sie zieht Wasser evtl. aus dem Teich, wenn die Kapillarsperre nicht funktioniert.

Folienschichten?
Was ist denn mit der obersten Schicht? Wie weit reicht die? Ich würde mich daran orientieren, so dass eine durchgängige Folie vorhanden ist. Die Ufermatte kann da auf jeden Fall nichts verhindern. Sie dient dazu, den Rand zu kaschieren und ihn bewachsen zu lassen.

Hast du dich schon mal mit dem Thema Kapillarsperre auseinandergesetzt.? Da gibt es ganz unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten. Dein Nachbar hat vermutlich Uferband.
Ralph hat die Folie hochgestellt.
Wie möchtest du das machen? Hier gibt es im Forum viele Beispiele.


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Andrea,

ich brauche also unbedingt eine Kapillarsperre? Kannst Du mir da vielleicht was passendes verlinken? Ich habe gegoogelt, aber nur die von Oase gefunden und die ist sehr teuer. Hm wie ich das machen will, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Bin wie gesagt Neubesitzerin und kenne mich da nicht wirklich gut aus. Muß mich mal intensiv im Forum umschauen. Die Folie müsste am Rand an sich schon hoch. Lässt sich glaube ich nicht anders bewerkstelligen.

LG


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

eine Kapillarsperre ist etwas, wie immer es auch aussieht, das das Wasser im Teich hält und verhindert, dass von außen etwas hineinschwemmt, hineinwächst.

Hier im Forum gibt es dazu viele Beispiele.
Siehe auch was Ralph geschrieben hat.
Das muss auch nicht teuer sein.

Mach doch bitte mal ein aktuelles Bild. Du hast doch schon etwas verändert?


----------



## lollo (23. Juni 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> ich brauche also unbedingt eine Kapillarsperre?


Moin,

die kann man nicht kaufen, sondern mit dem Hochstellen der Teichfolie erstellen. Über die SuFu hier im Forum wirst du unzählige
Beispiele finden. Eigentlich soll nur verhindert werden das bei Starkregen dir der Rest des Gartens in den Teich gespült wird, oder dein Teich
leer läuft. 

Mach dich mal schlau über eine Kapillarwirkung Klick hier.


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Andrea,

ich werde am Nachmittag neue Fotos machen. Habe heute morgen erst mal die grossen Steine vom Rand weg, nachher werde ich den Kies entfernen und dann könnt ihr das besser sehen und mir bitte sagen, wie ich das am Rand machen kann, damit die Folie hält, die ist nämlich an manchen Stellen hoch und anderen eher niedrig. Ich vermute mal das beim Bauen des Teichs damals zu wenig Folie eingesetzt wurde. Oder auf der einen Seite zu weit rausgezogen und auf der anderen war es dann zu knapp. Über der "Hauptfolie" ist noch mal eine Folie, allerdings ist die kürzer, somit kann das Wasser unter die Ränder. Keine Ahnung warum da zwei Folien drin sind.

@lollo: danke - ich werde mich am Abend mal durch's Forum googlen ;-)

LG


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2020)

Hier zwei Sachen zum Lesen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-saugsperre-oder-kapillarsperre.1017/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juni 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hier zwei Sachen zum Lesen
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-saugsperre-oder-kapillarsperre.1017/
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/



Dankeschön


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juni 2020)

So nun hab ich erstmal die grossen Steine raus (bis unter dem Bachlauf zunächst) und den Kies. Auf einer Seite hab ich schon mal Erde ausgegraben, dann seht ihr wie weit ich den Teich wieder vergrössern will bzw. das Ufer. Ihr seht jetzt auch wieviele Folien da drunter sind ;-) Eine Frage - ich muß an der Seite wo ich schon ausgegraben habe noch weiter unter die Folie, da ist der Boden unten drunter zu hoch, das soll so langsam leicht höher gehen zum äusseren Ufer dann. Wie krieg ich da die Folie hoch? Leider hab ich niemanden der mir hilft, ich mache alles alleine.

Jetzt bin ich auf eure Antworten gespannt, was ihr machen bzw. mir empfehlen würdet.

LG


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich sehe auf dem 2. Foto: Vlies , irgendeine Plane und zwei Folien. Ist das richtig?

Hast du Kontakt zum Vorbesitzer, dass er dir etwas über das Zweifoliensystem sagen kann?
Wichtig wäre zu wissen, ob die untere, größere Folie dicht ist. Du könntest den Teich maximal befüllen und schauen, ob die Folie das Wasser  hält.
Sonst musst du dich auf die obere , kleinere Folie mit deiner Teichgröße beschränken, falls die hält. Oder neue Folie einbauen. Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Wenn die Dichtigkeit geklärt ist, kannst du dich um die Randgestaltung kümmern.


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Andrea,

der Garten gehört zum Haus der Eltern. Mein Vater ist kürzlich verstorben, ich habe die Hälfte geerbt und möchte den Teich weiterhin im Garten lassen, weil er das schon ca. 30 Jahre ist, und ich möchte meine Koi auch nicht verschenken oder verkaufen. Ich finde das sehr angenehm am Teich zu sitzen und die Fische zu beobachten 

Ich vermute mal er hat ganz unten Vlies rein, dann die Folie im Ganzen, dann weiß ich noch das die Folie irgendwann Risse bekam. Dann hat er wohl oben drüber noch mal neue Folie. Am Rand hat er so andere Folie rangemacht, aber nur an manchen Stellen. Da wo die Teichfolie nicht so hoch ist. Die hat er glaube ich abgeschnitten, weil die kaputt war, deshalb hat er den Teich verkleinert, damit er die Folie wieder höher bekam. Und genau das will ich wieder anders machen. Mehr Platz für die Fische bzw. merke ich, wie die Fische es geniessen, wenn der Teich ziemlich voll ist - sie schwimmen an den Rand - das gefällt ihnen. Das geht so aber nicht, weil immer wieder Wasser versickert.

Daher hab ich jetzt aussen aufgebuddelt - da soll das Ufer dann sein mit den Ufermatten.

Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich unter die Folie kommen soll mit der Schaufel ohne diese zu beschädigen.


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

wenn die untere Folie kaputt ist, kannst du auch nicht in der Größe der unteren Folie bauen.




KoiLiese schrieb:


> Daher hab ich jetzt aussen aufgebuddelt - da soll das Ufer dann sein mit den Ufermatten.





Kolja schrieb:


> Wenn die Dichtigkeit geklärt ist, kannst du dich um die Randgestaltung kümmern.



Über Ufermatten habe ich berreits geschrieben, über die Folie auch. Liest du was ich schreibe?


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juni 2020)

Ja ich lese was Du schreibst ;-) Es nützt aber nichts den Teich immer wieder voll Wasser laufen zu lassen, wenn es wieder rausläuft. Ich habe zwei Stellen gefunden, wo es rauslief. Das war auf der linken Seite nähe des Bachlaufs. Auf der rechten Seite weiß ich aber nicht, wo es verschwindet. Um an die Folie zu kommen, muß ich rundherum erstmal die Erde wegschaufeln, da es vermutlich irgendwo am Rand versickert. Wie soll man bei verschiedenen Folienschichten ein Loch oder einen Riss finden? Das ist wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen. Auf der Seite rechts vom Bachlauf sind getrocknete Algen auf der Folie. Die muss ich erst mal entfernen um eine undichte Stelle finden zu können. Da mache ich morgen früh dann weiter.

Die Randgestaltung mache ich natürlich zuletzt.


----------



## ralph_hh (24. Juni 2020)

Eine Uferzone mit Uferböschung und Ufergraben, jenseits dessen dann die Kapillarsperre braucht je nach Breite 40-60cm Folie. Da Deine nun eh schon zu kurz ist, fällt das wohl flach. Von daher bleibt, glaube ich nicht mehr viel, als sie am Rand hochzustellen. Das ist gleichzeitig die unkomplizierteste aller Lösungen für die Kapillarsperre. Wenn dann noch Wasser rausläuft, hast Du eine undichte Folie. Und nachdem die eh schon geflickt ist, würde ich dann fast sagen, wird es vielleicht mal Zeit, den Teich komplett zu sanieren. Bei einer porösen, alten Folie würde ich nicht mehr ein Loch suchen und flicken.
Bilder von meiner auch nicht unbedingt perfekten Lösung:


----------



## KoiLiese (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralph,

danke für die Erklärung und Fotos! Ich bin seit heute morgen 9 Uhr am Teich. Gehe immer wieder mal zwischendurch rein, weil es bei der Hitze kaum möglich ist, länger aus eine Stunde zu buddeln. Ich selbst hätte ehrlich gesagt auch gleich alles raus und neue Folie rein. Zwei Probleme - die Fische kann ich nun doch nicht beim Nachbarn unterbringen (hab nicht nach dem Grund gefragt) und meine Mutter ist dagegen. Ihr gehört die Hälfte von Haus und Grundstück und da sie das nicht will, kann ich es leider auch nicht machen. Zum einen will sie das nicht, weil ihr dann der Rasen an manchen Stellen kaputt geht (irgendwo muß ich Fische, Steine und was da so alles drin und drumherum ist ja ablegen, zum anderen will sie das auch nicht finanzieren und ich hab leider auch nicht das Geld für teure Folie.

Also versuche ich erstmal das Beste daraus zu machen. Wenn der Teich dann trotzdem immer noch Wasser verliert, dann muß ich den Teich wohl zu machen und die Fische in gute Hände abgeben. Das wäre aber wirklich die allerletzte Lösung, ich möchte meine Fische gerne behalten, ihnen aber auch ein angenehmes Leben bereiten. Versucht wird das jetzt auf jeden Fall.

Ich bin immer noch dabei den Teich aussen am Ufer tiefer zu machen. Es ist allerdings sehr schwer mit der Folie drin, da die Erde drunter raus zu bekommen, zumal da tausende von Steinen drunter sind. Ich mache abends mal neue Fotos.

Gruß!

EDIT: hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Rand


----------



## KoiLiese (24. Juni 2020)

So sah der Teich mal vor einigen Jahren aus


----------



## KoiLiese (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mich entschieden den Teich komplett zu erneuern. Ich habe neue Folie und Vlies bestellt. Die Koi müssten also für ein paar Tage raus. Nun würde ich gerne eure Meinung wissen zu diesem "Übergangsbecken". Taugen die was? Auf Amazon Bewertungen kann man sich leider nicht unbedingt verlassen.

Wie groß sollte es sein für ca. 12-15 Koi?

https://www.amazon.de/Aquaforte-Faltbecken-Abdecknetz-praktischer-Tragetasche/dp/B00ZL3GPV4/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=aquaforte+flexi&qid=1593194618&sr=8-1&th=1


----------



## Kolja (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Koiliese,

zu den Fischen kann ich dir nichts sagen.
Aber ich finde es eine gute Entscheidung, neue  Folie zu legen. So wirst du Spaß an deinem Teich haben.

Edit:
Ich habe gerade hier nach "Zwischenhälterung" gesucht. Vielleicht ist da etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## KoiLiese (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Andrea,

ich denke es macht keinen Sinn die alte Folie im Teich zu lassen. Zum einen liegen teilweise bis zu 4 Schichten im Teich, zum anderen sind viele Stellen so porös, da bleiben auch die Algen dran hängen. Deshalb waren auch aussen am Rand immer sehr viele Fadenalgen.

Für die Fische war das auch nicht mehr schön, die können gar nicht mehr ans Ufer schwimmen, weil die Folie abgeschnitten wurde bzw. der Teich verkleinert. Ich mache jetzt alles neu, dann sollten sich die Fische wieder wohlfühlen und ich auch, weil der Teich dann schön gestaltet werden kann. Meinst Du ich soll das alte Vlies im Teich lassen, das neue drauf und dann die neue Folie? Oder das alte Vlies lieber raus? Ich dachte da quasi an "doppelte Isolierung".

Nächste Woche sollte dann alles da sein, dann lege ich los.

Danke - werde mich mal hier umschauen bezüglich Zwischenhalterung". Notfalls müssten sie dann halt zum Nachbarn. 

LG


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

das alte Vlies kann doch drin bleiben. Ist doch nur Aufwand, es herauszunehmen. Darüber alles neu und es wird wunderbar.


----------



## KoiLiese (10. Juli 2020)

Wenn das Wetter passt, kommt morgen die neue Folie rein. Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Pumpe. Ich habe die Oase AquaMax Classic 5500. Leider ist diese extrem veralgt. Anbei zwei Fotos. Zum einen bekomme ich den Plastikbehälter nicht auf, zum anderen lassen sich die Algen schwer entfernen. Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht wie alt die Pumpe ist, fand keine Rechnung mehr. Kriegt man die irgendwie nochmal sauber oder meint ihr ich soll die neu kaufen? Weiß nicht, ob da nach einigen Jahren die Leistung nachlässt.

Gruß!


----------



## PeBo (10. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Zum einen bekomme ich den Plastikbehälter nicht auf, zum anderen lassen sich die Algen schwer entfernen.


Lege die Pumpe mal für einen Tag ins Wasser, dann geht beides viel einfacher 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt, kommt morgen die neue Folie rein.


Ah, es geht voran. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## KoiLiese (11. Juli 2020)

Danke Andrea! So die alte Folie ist draussen. Vlies hat sich nahezu aufgelöst beim Herausnehmen. Nun habe ich mal Fotos gemacht, und vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich das mit den Stufen zum Ufer hin machen soll. Gibt zwar viele Fotos, aber jeder Teich ist ja irgendwie anders angelegt. Tiefer geht nicht mehr, da bräuchte man sonst einen Bagger und das geht nicht, weil der gar nicht in den Garten käme. Was meint ihr soll ich da noch ändern?


----------



## KoiLiese (11. Juli 2020)

Sorry, das ich darunter nochmal poste, aber der Beitrag von vorhin lässt sich leider nicht mehr editieren. Ich wollte euch noch fragen, ob ich das als Kapillarsperre nehmen kann, denn die von Oase ist mit den Pflöcken doch recht teuer:

https://www.amazon.de/Flexible-Rase...R7QXS98GAN9&psc=1&refRID=Q7CPQVZJ1R7QXS98GAN9

Dazu diese Pflöcke:

https://www.amazon.de/behandelt-Bau...ywords=pflöcke&qid=1594466309&s=garden&sr=1-4

Oder besser solche Erdanker:

https://www.amazon.de/LoHaG-Patenti...ld=1&keywords=erdanker&qid=1594466532&sr=8-37

Ich würde das heute noch bestellen, wenn ihr mir sagt, ob ich das verwenden kann. Vielen Dank euch allen


----------



## PeBo (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo KoiLiese,
die Kunststoff Erdanker sind nur 10cm lang, dann eher die Holzpflöcke.

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (11. Juli 2020)

Danke Peter, sag mal die Kapillarsperre - war vorher so nicht vorhanden - ich dachte ich muß die so ca. 10-12 cm von dem Palisadenrand entfernt innen rum machen. Dann müsste dahinter - also Richtung Palisaden doch eine Mulde sein oder? Bei mir ist da ja eine Erhöhung wie man auf den Fotos sieht. Wie mache ich das am besten? Und muß die Sperre in den Boden rein oder hält die an den Pfeilern? Die muß doch dann so hoch sein, das sie mit dem Palisadenrand auf gleicher Höhe ist?

Gruß!


----------



## PeBo (11. Juli 2020)

Du kannst das Kunststoffband natürlich auch direkt an die Palisaden andübeln oder ankleben und daran dann die Folie befestigen, dann benötigst du gar keine Pflöcke und es entsteht dann keine Lücke.
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass diese Abgrenzung mit den Palisaden noch entfernt wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (11. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Was meint ihr soll ich da noch ändern?


Also ich würde die Tiefzone erweitern, wenn nicht in die Tiefe, dann wenigstens in die Breite. Den Pflanzenbereich also schmaler, dann hast du auch mehr offene Wasserfläche. Dadurch wirkt der Teich größer. Außerdem hast du mehr Volumen und dadurch auch mehr Temperaturstabilität.

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (11. Juli 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Tiefzone erweitern, wenn nicht in die Tiefe, dann wenigstens in die Breite. Den Pflanzenbereich also schmaler, dann hast du auch mehr offene Wasserfläche. Dadurch wirkt der Teich größer. Außerdem hast du mehr Volumen und dadurch auch mehr Temperaturstabilität.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Das war auch mein Gedanke Peter. Ich werde das nach vorne erweitern - also auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Filter, da wo noch so viel Erde ist. Die Pflanzzone verkleinern. Die Palisaden sollen eigentlich bleiben, weil dahinter sind ja keine Pflanzen, die irgendwie Wasser saugen könnten, sondern da ist quasi gepflastert. Ich werde am Montag mal den Bereich erweitern, und dann mache ich noch mal Fotos. Würde mich dann über eure Meinungen freuen  Bis dahin schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## KoiLiese (12. Juli 2020)

Noch kurz ein paar Fragen - ich habe mich jetzt doch für die Kapillarsperre von Oase entschieden (und die verlinkten Holzpflöcke bei Amazon), da diese Beetumrandung laut Kundenbewertungen doch recht dünn und daher unstabil sein soll:

* wie oder mit was befestige ich am besten die Kapillarsperre an den Holzpflöcken?

* ich habe mich entschieden kleineren weißen Kies unten in die Tiefzone zu legen, aber keine so dicke Schicht. Sollte man die Pumpe eher auf etwas drauf stellen oder kann ich die auf dem Kies platzieren?

Schönen Abend


----------



## Kolja (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Koiliese,


ich würde die Palisaden als Teichrand/Kapillarsperre verwenden. Ich habe am Wochenende eine Schiene angebracht. Schau mal
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/steilwandanschluss-mit-schiene.50991/
Das sollte man aber zu zweit machen. Es gibt auch noch eine andere Ausführung bei NG extra für Palisaden.

Dann hast du nicht das doppelte Randsystem und kommst näher an den Teich heran.



KoiLiese schrieb:


> Tiefer geht nicht mehr, da bräuchte man sonst einen Bagger und das geht nicht, weil der gar nicht in den Garten käme.


Bei mir war auch ein Bagger, der brauchte nur 80 cm Durchfahrtbreite und konnte dann sein Fahrgestell verbreitern. Ich weiß nur nicht welche Reichweite der hat, so dass er bei dir über die Palisaden hinweg baggern kann.
Der Bagger war von einem Gala-Unternehmen, aber leihen mit Transport ist preislich auch vertretbar.

Was hattest du denn bisher für Pflanzen im Teich? Was brauchen diese für Plfanzzonen?


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Liese,
hab mich jetzt noch mal von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen , und festgestellt, daß Dein großes Problem eine Kapillarsperre ist. 
Bei mir gibt es *keine *: Da liegt lediglich ein ca. 60 cm breiter Randstreifen Kunstrasen in anthrazit auf der Folie, um diese zu schützen.
Wenn die Pflanzen mal von außen reinwachsen, rupf ich sie raus, und gut ist.
Der Wasserverlust ist nun wirklich nicht so immens. An einer Seite ist es ein wenig flacher, und wenn es stark regnet, hab ich da eine Überlaufstelle
in den Garten. Ich finde es viel schöner, wenn es natürlich ineinander über geht .


----------



## KoiLiese (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Andrea,

die Palisaden wollte ich eigentlich lassen, weil ich zwischen Palisaden und Kapillarsperre einen ca. 10cm Rand mit kleinem weissen Kies machen wollte. Der war vorher auch drin, aber viel breiter. Und den Kies hätte ich übrig. Ich habe nun auch gestern noch die Oase Kapillarsperre gekauft, weil die Beetumrandung doch recht dünn und daher unstabil gewesen wäre. Dazu die Holzpflöcke. Beides ist schon unterwegs. 

Bagger käme nicht in den Garten. Hinten ist eine Tür, da geht gerade mal eine Schubkarre durch, und links ist ein Holztor und dahinter ist ein kleiner Vorgarten angelegt. Ich probiere mal, ob ich heute ein paar Zentimenter mit der Schaufel rausholen kann. 

Es waren nur Seerosen im Teich. Am Ufer waren keine Pflanzen, sondern nur die grossen Steine.

Kannst Du mir Seerosen mit kleinen Blättern empfehlen? Die anderen haben so extrem gewuchert, das die schon mit der Folie fast verwachsen waren, und vor lauter Blätter sah ich kaum noch die Fische. Ausserdem blieb das Futter immer auf den Blättern liegen.

Gruß!


----------



## KoiLiese (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Anne,

die Kapillarsperre von Oase ist schon unterwegs. Ich nehme erst mal noch Erde raus zwecks Ufergestaltung, und dann setze ich hier nochmal neue Fotos rein. Dann kann man noch mal überlegen, was gemacht wird.

Gruß!


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> die Kapillarsperre von Oase ist schon unterwegs


Gut, dann warten wirs mal ab


----------



## Kolja (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich mit Fischteichen nicht aus, aber nur Seerose scheint mir zu wenig als Pflanzenbestand. Es gibt mittelstark wachsende Sorten, die nicht so groß werden. Auswahl z.B. bei https://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/. 
Sie wachsen in einer Tiefe von ca. 40-60.
Was an Pflanzen fischverträglich ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## KoiLiese (14. Juli 2020)

Ok, da kann ich mich dann ja in Ruhe umsschauen. Danke für den Link Andrea 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem Schlauch für den Filter zur Pumpe. Der alte ist leider so voller Algen, das ich nicht mehr sehen kann, was das für ein Schlauch war. Muß das ein Teichschlauch sein (die sind doch etwas teurer) oder tut es auch so ein Solarschlauch wie dieser hier:

https://www.amazon.de/well2wellness...ywords=solarschlauch+4m&qid=1594751745&sr=8-3

Gruß!


----------



## jolantha (16. Juli 2020)

Na, nimm doch sowas 
https://www.amazon.de/Wiltec-5m-Tei...&sprefix=filterschlauch+teich,aps,237&sr=8-11


----------



## KoiLiese (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nach zwei Tagen Regen geht es heute weiter. Was die Tiefe anbelangt, so hab ich den Teich nochmal 20 cm tiefer gemacht. Mehr geht nicht, da sind soviele Steine drin - das ist eine Schufterei. Aber immerhin ist da jetzt auch noch ein bisschen mehr Platz. Ich habe jetzt eine Stufe gemacht. Weiß nicht so recht, wo ich die zweite machen soll. Was meint ihr? Vielleicht kann jemand mal auf dem Foto eine Linie oder so einzeichnen? Links, wo es etwas steil nach unten geht, kann ich keine Stufe machen, da war auch vorher keine, weil ich dann den Teich seitlich wieder verkleinern würde. Vorne wo man die vielen Kieselsteine sieht, geh ich noch etwas weiter raus um dort eine Zone für die Pflanzen zu machen. Kann ich das dann so lassen oder was sollte ich verbessern / ändern? Die Stufen mache ich noch ein bisschen anders, das sie nicht so steil sind.

Gruß!


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo Koiliese,

sieht doch schon gut und ausgewogen aus.
Wie tief liegt denn die eine Stufe? Und was möchtest du pflanzen? Vielleicht brauchst du gar keine zweite Stufe.
Auf Bild 3 wo die Schaufel steht: Nimmst du diese __ Nase noch weg? Sie wird dir bei der Folienverlegung viele Falten werfen. Ich würde ansonsten nur dir Kanten der Stufen begradigen, dass sie nicht so zackelig sind.


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo Liese,
ist doch gut geworden, kannste so lassen


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen,

die __ Nase hinten links meinst Du wahrscheinlich Andrea? Die habe ich gestern abend noch weg gemacht. Da stand nur der Sonnenschirm, deshalb hab ich das erst später gemacht ;-) Mit den Pflanzen kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aus. Da waren vorher auch keinen Zonen. Lediglich die Seerosen waren drin. Und am Rand so ein bisschen __ Schilf und so. Ich mache heute die Stufen noch fertig, dann ich auch die Höhe mitteilen. Entsprechend kann ich dann ja die Pflanzen kaufen, die da gut hin passen würden. Kann ich die Kapillarsperre so in etwas wie auf dem Foto machen? Das soll nur als Beispiel dienen. Dahinter würde ich noch ca. 10-12 cm kleinen weissen Kies machen.

@Anne - danke Dir!

Heute abend mache ich neue Fotos.

Gruß!


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juli 2020)

So hier nun neue Fotos. Kann ich es jetzt so lassen?


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Mit den Pflanzen kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aus



Stell doch mal im Plfanzenbereich die Frage nach Plfanzen, die für deine Tiefenzone passen und auch nicht von den Fischen gefressen werden.



KoiLiese schrieb:


> So hier nun neue Fotos. Kann ich es jetzt so lassen?



Ja, wenn du das Buckelige noch mit Sand ausgleichst, wie du das angefangen hast, ist es fertig. Du kannst den Sand auch mit ein wenig Zement und Wasser mischen, dann pappt es besser.




KoiLiese schrieb:


> Kann ich die Kapillarsperre so in etwas wie auf dem Foto machen?



So ist sie doch bei Oase beschrieben? Dann wird das schon passen.

Du bist ja wirklich sehr weit gekommen.


----------



## KoiLiese (18. Juli 2020)

Alles klar - dann werde ich mal einen Thread im Pflanzenbereich eröffnen, wenn die Folie drin ist. Dann kann ich auch mal die Maße durchgeben.

Ich habe noch überall an den Stellen, wo es nicht so eben war den Spielsand rein bzw. ran gemacht. Da die Erde sowas von hart war, habe ich die Stellen, wo die Erde war nicht ganz so glatt bekommen, aber ich denke wenn das Vlies drüber ist, sieht das dann anders aus und dann kann sie die Folie auch gut anpassen. 

Jetzt ist Feierabend ;-) Morgen ausruhen und am Montag frisch ans Werk. Dann kommen neue Fotos.

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen noch ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## KoiLiese (19. Juli 2020)

Kurze Frage noch - wie bringe ich den Teichrand von Oase am besten an die Erdspieße an? Das Material ist sehr stabil und dick - nimmt man da Schrauben oder Spax oder was anderes? Morgen Nachmittag kommt die Folie rein und dann möchte ich mich an die Kapillarsperre machen. Da ich morgen früh in den Baumarkt gehe, könnte ich dort gleich die passenden Schrauben mitnehmen. Danke!

https://www.amazon.de/OASE-PondEdge...MZY1SD4NBS6&psc=1&refRID=GYXMD14S6MZY1SD4NBS6

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B078L35LNN/ref=pe_3044161_185740101_TE_item


----------



## Kolja (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich habe irgendwann mal ein Bild gesehen und finde es nicht wieder.
Da wurde die Folie einfach drüber gezogen und im Kies versenkt.  
Ich meine das Foto wäre auf der Oaseseite.


----------



## KoiLiese (20. Juli 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe irgendwann mal ein Bild gesehen und finde es nicht wieder.
> Da wurde die Folie einfach drüber gezogen und im Kies versenkt.
> Ich meine das Foto wäre auf der Oaseseite.



Hallo,

das "Band" muß ja aber an den Erdspießen befestigt werden, sonst hält das nicht. Dann kommt die Folie drüber. Nur weiß ich nicht welche Schrauben man da nehmen muß, weil das Material doch recht hart ist.

Gruß!


----------



## Marion412 (20. Juli 2020)

Schau mal bei Amazon bei diesem Band wurde gefragt ,welche Schrauben man nehmen soll.
Rostfreie Spax


----------



## KoiLiese (20. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Amazon bei diesem Band wurde gefragt ,welche Schrauben man nehmen soll.
> Rostfreie Spax



Danke Marion! Werde ich gleich nachschauen 

Gruß!


----------



## KoiLiese (20. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend,

wir haben heute die Kapillarsperre gebaut, Vlies doppelt verlegt und die Folie reingemacht. Ein bisschen Wasser ist schon drin, so bis zur ersten Stufe. Morgen werden dann die Falten rausgemacht, Pumpe und Filter angeschlossen. Ich kann leider den weissen kleinen Kies nicht nehmen. Die Nachbarn meinten, der wäre nicht gut für die Folie. Eher dann etwas gröberer Kies. Habt ihr Kies rein oder gar nichts?

Neue Fotos anbei. Gruß!


----------



## KoiLiese (21. Juli 2020)

Heute wurde die Pumpe in den Teich gelegt und der Filter angeschlossen. Ich habe Starterbakterien und Wasseraufbereiter rein, weil das Wasser hier sehr kalkig ist. Morgen mache ich weiter die Falten in der Folie raus. Das Wasser ist noch nicht bis ganz oben, aber schon an der zweiten Stufe. Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich die restlichen Falten da noch rausbekommen könnte? Stelle nachher noch ein Foto rein.

Und zur Seerose - der Nachbar schenkt mir weiße Zwergseerosen. Ich will mir dann auf die andere Seite noch eine farbige __ Zwergseerose reinmachen. Er meint ich soll die auf die erste Stufe stellen. Muß die Seerose nicht in die Tiefzone?

Gruß!


----------



## PeBo (21. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich die restlichen Falten da noch rausbekommen könnte?


Am besten die kleinen Falten in wenige größere Falten ziehen, und diese dann nach der, von der Blickrichtung abgewandten Seite ziehen. Wenn sich dann später ein leichter Algenteppich bildet wird das nahezu unsichtbar.
Falten die über die Wasserlinie gehen, am besten zusammen kleben damit sich kein Wasser durch die Kapillarwirkung herauszieht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (21. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank Peter - so werde ich das machen 

Gruß!


----------



## Mat K (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue eine Kapillarsperre immer so:

  

Dann sieht man von der Folie wirklich nur die Schnittkante, also bei einer 1 mm starken Folie im Idealfall nur 1 mm!

Wichtig ist, dass die erste Kurve nach dem Ufer auch wirklich 2-4 cm unter Wasser liegt, dadurch ist sie nach der Besiedelung durch Algen usw. nach ein paar Wochen nicht mehr als Folie wahrnehmbar. 

Nach ein paar Jahren sieht es in manchen Bereichen so aus: 

  

In anderen Bereichen aber auch so:

  

Gruß,

Mat


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Und zur Seerose - der Nachbar schenkt mir weiße Zwergseerosen. Ich will mir dann auf die andere Seite noch eine farbige __ Zwergseerose reinmachen. Er meint ich soll die auf die erste Stufe stellen. Muß die Seerose nicht in die Tiefzone


Ich würde sie erstmal in die Tiefe stellen , das die Blätter bis kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche sind. Dann wieder ein Stück tiefer und so weiter bis du sie in der Tiefe hast wo du sie haben möchtest


----------



## Kolja (22. Juli 2020)

Wenn es wirklich Zwergseerosen sind, dann möchten sie nicht so tief stehen. ca. 40 cm


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juli 2020)

Moin, 

dazu melde ich mich mal:


KoiLiese schrieb:


> Ich kann leider den weissen kleinen Kies nicht nehmen. Die Nachbarn meinten, der wäre nicht gut für die Folie. Eher dann etwas gröberer Kies. Habt ihr Kies rein oder gar nichts?


Dass der Kies schädlich für die Folie ist sei mal dahingestellt, warum sollte es so sein?
Auf gröberen Kies würde ich an Deiner Stelle verzichten, der verschlammt Dir und am Ende kannst Du denn Schubkarrenweise wieder heraustragen. 
Wenn es Substrat sein soll, dann verwende Spielsand mit etwas Lehmanteil und versenke darin die Pflanzen wurzelnackt. 
Bei Koi muss man sich nur überlegen welche Pflanzen man nimmt, denn auch starker __ Rohrkolben fällt gerne dem Laichspiel zum Opfer wenn er nicht fest verankert ist. 
Ansonsten geht da nur probieren über studieren, manche Koi mögen Seerosen anknabbern und andere gucken das Grünzeug erst gar nicht an.


----------



## KoiLiese (22. Juli 2020)

So sieht es heute aus  Ich hätte eine Frage zum Bachlauf, der jetzt irgendwie höher erscheint. Wie könnte ich das machen, damit der sich irgendwie weiter nach unten neigt - so sieht das blöd aus, und es plätschert zu stark (für meinen Geschmack). Habt ihr eine Idee? Es kommt natürlich noch mehr Wasser rein.

Und ich bekomme die Falten einfach nicht raus - was kann ich da noch machen?

Gruß!


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2020)

Moin,

also das mit dem Bachlauf würde ich erst einmal nicht berücksichtigen. 
Mach erstmal den Teich fertig und füll ihn komplett auf. Dann kann man immer noch etwas richten.
Aber als aller erstes musst du etwas gegen dieses abschäuliche Wasser tun.
So geht das nicht. Das sieht ja aus wie ein Chlorpool 
Bitte  bitte mach da etwas Biologie rein 

Zum Thema Falten wurde eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. Die einen mögen  lieber viele kleine die anderen wenige große. 
Im Endeffekt verstecken die sich eh bald unter dem Biofilm.


----------



## KoiLiese (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo troll20,

ja der Bachlauf ist jetzt sicher nicht das Wichtigste, ich mache mir nur über alles mal Gedanken, damit ich hinterher weiß, was zu tun ist ;-) 

Wir haben hier sehr hartes und chlorreiches Wasser. Das sieht man am besten in der Küche am Wasserkocher. Ein paar Mal darin Wasser gekocht, ist der gleich wieder verkalkt. Ich habe Wasseraufbereiter rein. An sich sollte das reichen, denn soviel darf man davon auch nicht reingeben. Was meinst Du mit "Biologie" reinmachen? Pflanzen?  Ich habe noch keine Pflanzen. Ich wollte an sich erst wieder die Fische rein tun, weil die nicht ewig beim Nachbarn bleiben können. Die sind ja schon seit Wochen dort. Allerdings werden vorher die Wasserwerte überprüft. Wenn das nicht passt, dann kommen die Fische auch nicht rein. Danach wollte ich mich um die Bepflanzung kümmern.

Gruß!


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2020)

@KoiLiese ,

Sorry war nur ein schlechter Witz, weil dein Wasser noch so klar ist und bei den meisten dieses Jahr eher grünen Bohneneintopf ähnelt.
Von daher alles Gute, aber irgend welches Zeugs reinkippen bringt nichts außer dem Verkäufer volle Kassen. Den solch Starter Sets machen nichts wenn nichts zu tun  ist. Da im Trinkwasser weder Amonium Nitrit oder andere schädliche Sachen drin sein sollten verhungern die Bakis eher als sich anzusiedeln und zu vermehren.


----------



## KoiLiese (22. Juli 2020)

@rene: ach soooo ich habe echt gedacht, Du meinst das Wasser hat zuviel Chlor 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist - der Nachbar hat die Kapillarsperre krumm gebaut. Schaut mal auf das Bild wo man den Teich komplett sieht. Auf der rechten Seite ist die Sperre deutlich niedriger. Obwohl er das vorher ohen Folie mit der Schlauchwasser-Methode überprüft hat. Kann ich das im Nachhinein weiter hoch setzen an der Stelle? Weil ja ist ja irgendwo Spannung drauf (ist die Oase Kapillarsperre) daher frage ich mich, ob ich die höher ziehen kann. Ich frage lieber, bevor ich da was falsch mache ;-)

Man sieht es auf dem ersten und zweiten Bild, aber ich mach nochmal ein neues nachher, wo man es genau sieht.

Gruß!


----------



## jolantha (23. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Biologie" reinmachen? Pflanzen? Ich habe noch keine Pflanzen. Ich wollte an sich erst wieder die Fische rein tun,


Liese, 
Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf . Erst müssen die Pflanzen rein, dann kann sich nämlich das Wasser von alleine biologisch umwandeln. 
Pflanzen geben Sauerstoff ab, und ernähren sich von den Nährstoffen, die durch die Luft und den Dreck  da rein kommen. 
Sie filtern Dein Wasser . Deine Fische werden es durch ihre Ausscheidungen ruckzuck wieder eintrüben, und die Nährstoffe zur Algenbildung führen. 
Da brauchst du dann auch eine Filteranlage.
Außerdem braucht ein Fisch auch eine artegerechte Umgebung, und kein steriles Wasserloch.


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo Anne,

ich würde mir ja gerne Zeit lassen mit der Pflanzengestaltung. Aber der Nachbar will am Samstag die Fische einsetzen, was ich eigentlich nicht möchte, da viel zu früh. Erst sagte er sie können so lange bei ihm im Becken bleiben bis alles fertig ist. Jetzt will er sie am Samstag wieder umsiedeln. Dann muß ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, denn so will ich die Fische nicht in den Teich setzen.

Mit den Pflanzen kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Welche wohin passen usw.. Ich habe den Teich wie gesagt übernommen und habe mich zuvor niemals mit Teichpflanzen beschäftigt. Wenn der Nachbar nicht drängeln würde, könnte ich mir in Ruhe mal durchlesen, wo welche Pflanze hinpassen würde. Ich fahre mal in den Obi und schau mal, was die an Pflanzen haben. Die Seerose Black Princess habe ich bei naturagart bestellt. Wird wohl aber erst nächste Woche kommen.

Gruß!


----------



## dasHirschl (23. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> @KoiLiese ,
> 
> Sorry war nur ein schlechter Witz, weil dein Wasser noch so klar ist und bei den meisten dieses Jahr eher grünen Bohneneintopf ähnelt.
> Von daher alles Gute, aber irgend welches Zeugs reinkippen bringt nichts außer dem Verkäufer volle Kassen. Den solch Starter Sets machen nichts wenn nichts zu tun  ist. Da im Trinkwasser weder Amonium Nitrit oder andere schädliche Sachen drin sein sollten verhungern die Bakis eher als sich anzusiedeln und zu vermehren.




   aber warum ist das DIESES Jahr so mit dem Bohneneintopf ???


@KoiLiese Respekt für deine Leistung aus der Kalten und das du dich der Aufgabe annimmst. das Resultat kann sich dann sehen lassen


----------



## KoiLiese (23. Juli 2020)

Danke @dasHirschl 

Ich habe mir vorhin das Teststreifenset von JBL Pro Scan geholt. Die Wasserwerte stimmen soweit bis auf:

Karbonnathärte - liegt im orangefarbenen Bereich bei >20°d

pH-Wert - liegt im roten Bereich bei 9,0

Da steht dann: "erhöhen sie die Pufferkapazität durch entsprechende Mineraliengemisch" und dann wird natürlich ein Produkt von JBL empfohlen. Wie krieg ich am besten den pH-Wert runter - ohne Chemie?

Gruß!


----------



## Marion412 (23. Juli 2020)

Der Test hatte ich mir auch gekauft, weil er so einfach ist und direkt online ausgewertet wird.
Der ist aber total ungenau . Ich habe 2 Messungen direkt hintereinander gemacht und hatte total unterschiedliche Werte .
Mach dich da nicht verrückt.


----------



## Marion412 (23. Juli 2020)

Setz erstmal deine Pflanzen und gebe dem Wasser ein wenig Zeit. Du hattest doch Pflanzen im alten Teich?


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Koiliese,
Du bekommst die Falten nicht komplett heraus, Du kannst nur zwischen vielen kleinen oder weniger großen wählen. Letzteres wurde Dir empfohlen, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ich würde vor weiteren Aktionen den Teich auf jeden Fall komplett auffüllen (vor dem Bepflanzen und weiteren Aktionen muß dann wieder was 'raus, Du hat ja eine Pumpe im Teich, die nicht nur den Wasserfall speisen kann . Dann setzt sich der Boden erst richtig, und die Folie drückt sich in die Ecken. Anderenfalls kann es sein, dass nach dem Abschneiden der Folie und Nachbefüllen mit Waser die Folie an einigen Stellen zu kurz wird.
Wenn erst einmal Pflanzen mit Substrat im Teich sind, sorgen diese für stabile Wasserwerte. Im derzeitigen Zustand macht das Messen wenig Sinn. Die im Wasser vorhandene hohe Karbonathärte ist sehr gut; weil sie wichtig für die pH-Pufferung ist, für die Algen und/oder Teichpflanzen sind die Härtebildner wichtige Mineralien, die sorgen automatisch (neben der natürlichen Löslichkeit) für eine Reduktion derselben. Kritisch wird also erst eine sehr niedrige GH bzw. KH. Der pH pegelt sich bei Anwesenheit eines "Substrates" automatisch im Bereich 7..9 ein, wenn GH/KH vorhanden sind.
Der nächste Schritt ist also eine gute Randgestaltung, wenn die Folie nach Deinen Wünschen anliegt (dazu braucht es einen Wasserstand ein wenig oberhalb des endgültigen, damit sich alles "setzt". Danach kommen Substrat und Pflanzen (und dann beginnt erst der Moment des Beobachtens, was mit dem Wasser geschieht, solange nicht klar ist, dass die Pflanzen das machen, was sie sollen).


----------



## KoiLiese (24. Juli 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten und die ausführliche Erklärung Rolf  Ich versuche heute die Falten so zu legen, das mir das einigermaßen gefällt ;-) Ein bisschen Folie habe ich schon abgeschnitten, weil da sehr viel rum lag, aber es ist ausreichend. Dann fahre ich mal zum Dehner, die haben schöne Pflanzen wie ich online gesehen habe und dann beginnen wir mal mit der Bepflanzung.

Gruß!


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

Wenn du morgen die Fische reinmachen MUSST, dann mach heute noch einen Esslöffel Zucker in den Teich und ein bisschen Fischfutter. Dann morgen den Nitritwert prüfen.
Die beiden Zutaten schieben die Bakterien an. Zucker macht CO2 gesenkt leicht den PH das Futter gibt schon mal Stoff für die Nitrifizierer. Vor zwei Tagen wäre das besser gewesen.

Breite dich darauf vor danach alle paar Tage bis täglich ein Teil Wasser zu wechseln, je nach Nitritwert.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## KoiLiese (24. Juli 2020)

Neue Fotos - es sind schon ein paar Pflanzen eingezogen - __ weiße Seerosen (Zwerg) und ein paar andere von den Nachbarn. Die Fische können doch vorerst dort bleiben. Morgen geh ich mich mal im Gartencenter nach weiteren Pflanzen umschauen. Werde dann am Sonntag die Wasserwerte mal wieder testen. Die Pflanzen sind in Töpfen auf der Folie platziert. Wo macht man dann das Granulat hin?

Suche noch ein paar bunte Pflanzen  Die Black Princess Seerose kommt wohl nächste Woche.

Gruß!


----------



## Dothee (24. Juli 2020)

Tolle Arbeit, echt, schön, dass du dran bleibst...! Das kommt tausend Mal besser als zuvor  Gibts noch ein Substrat für auf den Boden?


----------



## KoiLiese (24. Juli 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit, echt, schön, dass du dran bleibst...! Das kommt tausend Mal besser als zuvor  Gibts noch ein Substrat für auf den Boden?



Danke Dothee  Mit dem Substrat kenne ich mich noch gar nicht aus. Wo muß das hin?


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich mal zum Dehner, die haben schöne Pflanzen wie ich online gesehen habe und dann beginnen wir mal mit der Bepflanzung.


Schreib mal @mitch an, der kann dir gewiss Starthilfe mit Pflanzen geben und Kulmbach ist ja fast ums eck.
Oder du wartest bis zum HGT, da können dich alle beliefern


----------



## KoiLiese (24. Juli 2020)

Dann werde ich mitch mal morgen kontakten - ist in der Tat nicht soo weit weg ;-) Danke für den Hinweis Rene!


----------



## Dothee (24. Juli 2020)

Zum Thema Substrat gibt es wohl sehr verschiedene Meinungen; am ehesten bewährt sich wohl ein Lehm/Sandgemisch, ist aber hier im Fachbeitrag super beschrieben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichsubstrat.14512/

Da ich finanziell keine Sprünge mehr machen konnte, habe ich einfach alles gemischt, was ich gratis bekommen konnte (Sand, Split, etwas Rundkies und Lehmpulver) und habe dies gut und mehrfach gewaschen (ausser den Lehm). Bis jetzt bewährt es sich, die Pflanzen können sich wunderbar verwurzeln und scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen, so auch die Tierchen welche nun in ihrer Population zu explodieren scheinen... mein Tümpel ist aber eine echte Anfänger-Budgetvariante...wahrscheinlich werde ich mich dann spätestens bei der ersten Tümpelreinigung ärgern :-D selber schuld..


----------



## KoiLiese (25. Juli 2020)

Heute im Dehner noch ein paar Pflanzen und Deko geholt. Es kommen nächste Woche noch mehr Pflanzen, die bekomme ich alle von den Nachbarn. Nun hab ich mal eine Frage zur Kapillarsperre. Wie ihr auf den Fotos sehen könnt, ist der Wasserstand in der Nähe vom Bachlauf höher als rechts gegenüber. Da steht die Sperre etwas weiter raus. Macht das was? So hundertprozentig bekommt man das nicht hin oder?

Und dann sah ich heute morgen, das der Rand aussen wo die Steine drin sind voll Wasser ist. Hab erst einen Schrecken bekommen, weil ich mich gefragt habe, wie das Wasser da rein kommt, denn das Wasser im Teich kann ja nicht über die Sperre. Dann ist mir eingefallen, das ich gestern abend den Rasensprenger an hatte. Mich wundert nur, das das soviel Wasser reingespritzt sein soll. Wie bekomme ich das aus dem Rand wieder raus? Zum Verdunsten ist es leider zuviel.

Gruß!

Anhang anzeigen 218499


----------



## Dothee (25. Juli 2020)

Mit was füllst du den Zwischenraum zwischen Kapillarsperre und dem Pallisadenwändchen aus? ...ich glaube, im Prinzip macht es überhaupt nichts, wenn da drinn Wasser ist... du könntest den Bereich allenfalls nicht nur mit Steinen sondern auch mit etwas Erde auffüllen und dann den Rand hübsch bepflanzen...oder einfach mal wachsen lassen, was von alleine kommt...


----------



## KoiLiese (25. Juli 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> Mit was füllst du den Zwischenraum zwischen Kapillarsperre und dem Pallisadenwändchen aus? ...ich glaube, im Prinzip macht es überhaupt nichts, wenn da drinn Wasser ist...



Ich frage mich nur, woher das Wasser kommt? Vom Rasensprenger gestern? Ich hoffe. Nicht das das jetzt schon wieder irgendwo raussuppt. Den Zeischenraum fülle ich mit Pflanzen rundherum und zwischen den Pflanzen kommt auf die Höhe der Sperre der kleine weisse Kies. Die grossen Steine bleiben unten drunter als Stütze. Sieht man dann ja nicht.


----------



## axel120470 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo KoiLiese,

ich befürchte das Wasser kommt aus Deinem Teich. Es sei denn Du hast den Rat von PeBo befolgt und die Falten, die über die Kapillarsperre gehen verklebt.
Ich habe auch dieses Band verarbeitet und die Falten haben mir echt viel Wasser aus dem Teich gezogen. Ich habe sie dann später zugeklebt, dann war’s vorbei mit Wasserverlust.
Schau mal in Deine Falten ( die über das Band gehen ) ob sie nass sind. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht wie viel Wasser die rausziehen können.

Gruß Axel


----------



## KoiLiese (25. Juli 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo KoiLiese,
> 
> ich befürchte das Wasser kommt aus Deinem Teich. Es sei denn Du hast den Rat von PeBo befolgt und die Falten, die über die Kapillarsperre gehen verklebt.
> Ich habe auch dieses Band verarbeitet und die Falten haben mir echt viel Wasser aus dem Teich gezogen. Ich habe sie dann später zugeklebt, dann war’s vorbei mit Wasserverlust.
> ...



Hallo Axel,

wenn der Wasserstand innen bei der Sperre aber ca. 4cm niedriger ist als die Sperre, wie können die Falten von innen nach aussen Wasser ziehen? Im Teich selbst fehlt kein Wasser. Hatte den Wasserstand fotografiert. Verklebt habe ich noch nichts. Ist so ein Kleber nicht schädlich für Pflanzen und Fische? Ich habe da immer so meine Zweifel. Welchen Kleber hast Du verwendet? Was ich vorhin noch bemerkt habe ist, das es unter dem Bachlauf tröpfelt. Habe die Schale mal abgenommen und fand zwei Löcher, wo einst mal Silikon war. Die Schalen wurden vom Vorbesitzer zusammengeklebt bzw. geschraubt und die Naht mit Silikon dicht gemacht. Da die Bachlaufschale schon sehr alt ist, könnte es daran liegen. Wenn das ca. 15 Stunden durch getröpfelt ist, dann kann schon so ein Wasserstand im Rand entstehen. Ich habe die Schale jetzt erneut mit Silikon verklebt, Löcher dicht gemacht. Mal sehen morgen, ob es dann immer noch tröpfelt. Ansonsten muß eine neue Bachlaufschale her. Wo bekomme ich so eine noch? Habe nirgends eine ähnliche gefunden. Die schwarzen gefallen mir nicht so, und die braunen / rötlichen eigentlich auch nicht. Hätte gerne wieder eine mit dieser Sandsteinoptik. Wer da was weiß bitte posten.

Gruß!


----------



## PeBo (25. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Wasserstand innen bei der Sperre aber ca. 4cm niedriger ist als die Sperre, wie können die Falten von innen nach aussen Wasser ziehen?


Hallo KoiLiese, 
4cm sind gar kein Problem. Die Falten ziehen auch noch Wasser raus, wenn der Wasserstand 20 cm tiefer liegt. Habe gerade gelesen, dass die Kapillarwirkung bei 130m eine physikalische Grenze erreicht und deshalb Bäume deshalb nicht höher werden können.

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo Peter,

hm irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht ganz. Dann müsste doch aber Wasser vom Teich-Inneren rauslaufen nach aussen. Aber innen fehlt kein Wasser. Steh ich da auf dem Schlauch? ;-)

Gruß!


----------



## axel120470 (25. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt, schau doch erst mal in den Falten nach ob die nass sind. Dann weiß man mehr. 
Ich habe meine Falten mit Innotec Adheseal verklebt. Ist übrigens absolut ungefährlich für Pflanzen und Fische.

Gruß Axel


----------



## KoiLiese (25. Juli 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, schau doch erst mal in den Falten nach ob die nass sind. Dann weiß man mehr.
> Ich habe meine Falten mit Innotec Adheseal verklebt. Ist übrigens absolut ungefährlich für Pflanzen und Fische.
> 
> Gruß Axel



Alex wie soll ich das machen? Der Aussenrand ist mit Wasser gefüllt. Da sind natürlich auch die Falten nass ;-)


----------



## axel120470 (25. Juli 2020)

Na dann hol etwas Wasser raus und warte mal 1-2Tage


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo Koiliese,
in den äußeren Rand wird zukünftig immer Wasser vom Teich hinein kommen. Falten zu verkleben würde ich nicht empfehlen, letzten Endes kann dies zu kleinen Spannungen in der Folie führen, und eine Sicherheit zu 100%iger Abdichtung hast Du bei sehr vielen Klebestellen eher weniger.
Die Folie muss ganz außen immer ein wenig höher stehen, als an der inneren Kante. Dies bleibt eine "Kontroll-" und Pflegestrecke, da wirst Du wenigstens einmal im Jahr Pflanzenwurzeln etc entfernen dürfen.
In die umlaufende Mulde würde ich statt der Steine z. B. normale Erde füllen, und Pflanzen Deiner Wahl setzen. Das können kleinere Stauden, oder auch "raumgreifende" sein, die den Übergangsbereich kaschieren. Bei mir hat sich da z. B. Frauenmantel breit gemacht (der hat sich von selbst ausgesät, weil eine Pflanze in der Nähe vom Teich stand). Alternativ gibt es viele kleine und große Stauden oder Teichpflanzen. Da wächst als Staude bei mir eine __ Glattblatt-Aster, Goldfelberich; auch der "__ Spaltgriffel" würde dort gut gedeihen.
Stauden wie __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, __ Primeln oder __ Gauklerblumen sind kürzere Zeit über "aktiv". Winterharte __ Seggen (die gelbe Segge oder oder die Wiesensegge sind kleinere Vertreter, die beide winterhart sind, und es "ausläufertechnisch" nicht übertreiben) sind derzeit fast das ganze Jahr über "grün". Auch der sog. __ Graskalmus kommt mit den aktuellen Wintern klar.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die äußere Folie möglichst weit oben abzuschneiden. Es schadet nichts, wenn der innere "Rand" unter Wasser ist; dann wachsen die Pflanzen am Rand vermutlich darüber, und Du siehst nichts mehr davon.


----------



## PeBo (26. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Aber innen fehlt kein Wasser. Steh ich da auf dem Schlauch? ;-)


Wenn das Wasser nicht vom Teich kommt, weshalb machst du dir dann Gedanken? Wenn es regnet oder du dort gießt wird sich natürlich auch eine Wasserlache bilden, die Folie ist halt dicht.

Zum Verkleben der Falten nimmst du am besten irgend ein Polymerkleber (der den Axel @axel120470  dir empfohlen hat ist auch einer) die gibt es auch im Baumarkt (in diesen Kartuschen wie Silikon). Die kannst du im übrigen auch bei feuchter Folie verwenden — klebt sogar unter Wasser. Die Klebstelle bleibt dauerelastisch.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Marion412 (26. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte am Anfang auch starken Wasserverlust und habe mir mit einem weißen Fettstift Markierungen auf die Folie gemacht, um zu kontrollieren wieviel und wann Wasser weg geht.


----------



## KoiLiese (26. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang auch starken Wasserverlust und habe mir mit einem weißen Fettstift Markierungen auf die Folie gemacht, um zu kontrollieren wieviel und wann Wasser weg geht.



Ich habe ja keinen Wasserverlust Marion. Das Wasser steht heute nach wie vor da, wo es gestern stand. Habe da auch so meine Markierung. Ich frage mich nur, wo das Wasser im Rand her kommt.

@Rolf: besten Dank für die Tipps bezüglich Pflanzen etc.. Ich werde mir die mal aufschreiben und sehen, ob die vielleicht die Nachbarn haben oder ich kaufe dann welche


----------



## Marion412 (26. Juli 2020)

Dann ist doch alles prima .
Und wenn du den Sprenger an hattest , wird’s daher kommen .


----------



## KoiLiese (26. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles prima .
> Und wenn du den Sprenger an hattest , wird’s daher kommen .



Vom Sprenger wird es nicht gekommen sein. Ich habe gestern gesehen, das der Bachlauf zwei Löcher im Silikon hat und es dort drunter tröpfelt. Habe selbst noch mal dick Silikon an der Unterseite ran gemacht. Hoffe jetzt tröpfelt nichts mehr ;-) Wenn der Rand dann bepflanzt ist und ein bisschen Kies in den Zwischenräumen ist, kann dann eh nichts mehr weiter reinlaufen, das versickert dann, aber so wäre ja ein Teil des Wassers ausserhalb des Teichs rausgelaufen.


----------



## PeBo (26. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern gesehen, das der Bachlauf zwei Löcher im Silikon hat und es dort drunter tröpfelt.


Woher bezieht denn der Bachlauf sein Wasser. Wird der durch Frischwasser gespeist?
Falls der aber im Pumpenkreislauf liegt, müsste ja auch dein Wasserstand im Teich sinken. Bei Wasser einer anderen Herkunft im Bachlauf sollte andererseits aber auch dein Wasserpegel steigen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (26. Juli 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Woher bezieht denn der Bachlauf sein Wasser. Wird der durch Frischwasser gespeist?
> Falls der aber im Pumpenkreislauf liegt, müsste ja auch dein Wasserstand im Teich sinken. Bei Wasser einer anderen Herkunft im Bachlauf sollte andererseits aber auch dein Wasserpegel steigen.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Pumpenkreislauf Peter - ich habe ihn jetzt wieder dran gemacht. Zumindest tropft jetzt von dort kein Wasser mehr in den Rand. Heute morgen hat es geregnet, da ist der Rand natürlich wieder voll. Wenn der Rand dann bepflanzt ist, wird sich das eh geben. Hauptsache das Wasser bleibt im Teich. Aber da ist auch nichts gesunken. 

Gruß!


----------



## PeBo (26. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Wenn der Rand dann bepflanzt ist, wird sich das eh geben.


Hallo KoiLiese,
sofern die Folie an der Palisadenseite hochgestellt befestigt wird oder an deinem Band oben direkt angeschnitten wird, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Wenn du die Folie aber so lässt, ohne die Falten zu verkleben, befürchte ich, wird da immer Wasser aus deinem Teich gesaugt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## KoiLiese (26. Juli 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo KoiLiese,
> sofern die Folie an der Palisadenseite hochgestellt befestigt wird oder an deinem Band oben direkt angeschnitten wird, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Wenn du die Folie aber so lässt, ohne die Falten zu verkleben, befürchte ich, wird da immer Wasser aus deinem Teich gesaugt.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Hallo Peter,

es wird doch aus dem Teich kein Wasser gesaugt. Der Wasserstand ist der gleiche wie gestern Nachmittag. Das Wasser kam von aussen in den Rand. Und so wie ich das sehe war es der Bachlauf. Ich muß mal schauen, wenn es ein paar Tage trocken ist, und der Rand kein Wasser mehr enthält, und es regnet nicht, und es wäre wieder Wasser drin, dann wäre das etwas seltsam. Wenn es aber trocken bleibt (bis nächsten Sonntag ist hier kein Regen gemeldet), dann dürfte auch kein Wasser mehr drin sein. Ich beobachte und berichte 

Allgemeine Frage - ihr seht ja das auf der einen Seite die Kapillarsperre weiter oben ist. Das perfekt hinzubekommen ist wohl fast unmöglich. Ich überlege, ob ich morgen versuche die Pflöcke an die die Sperre angeschraubt ist an diesen Stellen noch etwas weiter rein zu klopfen. Meint ihr das geht im Nachhinein? Ich müsste die Folie nur nach innen legen und das Vlies auch, dann komme ich an die Pflöcke ran.

Gruß!

EDIT: ich habe soeben mal das Wasser überprüft. Die Werte haben sich verbessert:

Nitrat = 10
Nitrit = 0,25
GH = >7°d
KH = 6°d
pH-Wert = 7,2

Der pH-Wert war vorher über 9. Jetzt wieder ein bisschen zu niedrig.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallöchen,

mal ein anderer Vorschlag: was ist, wenn Du die Folie über den Rand der Palisaden verlegst? Das dürften locker 2m³ mehr geben, soweit man die Oberfläche vom Bild abschätzen kann.
Auf das Palisadenmäuchern könnte dann optisch eine Natursteinabdeckung (bspw. Sandstein oder Basalt) aufgesetzt werden.


----------



## KoiLiese (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

heute ist meine Seerose von Naturagart gekommen. Naja hat gerade 3 Blätter ;-) Das Problem ist, das ich das nach Anleitung gemacht habe. Unten soll man die 2 kg "Erde" in den Pflanztopf machen, darüber mit Sand auffüllen, etwas Wasser drauf giessen, und dann die Seerose einpflanzen. Habe das genau so gemacht und was passiert? Es schwemmt den ganzen Sand raus. Was mache ich jetzt? Habe die Seerose wieder rausgenommen bzw. den Pflanzkübel. Wenn ich nur Erde rein tue, dann schwemmt es die Erde raus. Tipps?

@Ida: ich habe die Kapillarsperre an einigen Stellen wieder etwas tiefer setzen können, so passt der Rand jetzt ungefähr.

Gruß!


----------



## troll20 (28. Juli 2020)

Leg in den Pflanzkorb Krepppapier. Dann wie.du es schon gemacht hast die Rose einpflanzen und zum Schluß  das Krepp zu den Stielen zusammen führenund mit einigen Steinen beschweren. 
Dann das ganze langsam versenken und freuen.
Alternativ zu der Erde geht auch Lehm mit Sand gemischt. Und ein zwei Düngekegel eindrücken.
Seerose oben obendrauf stellen und mit Steinen beschweren. 
Den Rest wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Ida17 (29. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> ich habe die Kapillarsperre an einigen Stellen wieder etwas tiefer setzen können, so passt der Rand jetzt ungefähr.


Schade, sonst hättest Du den Streifen noch als Pflanzzone im Teich selbst nutzen können.
Aber dennoch, jetzt sieht es deutlich besser aus als vorher!


----------



## KoiLiese (29. Juli 2020)

Heute mal wieder ein paar neue Fotos für euch. Habe ein bisschen Deko gekauft ;-) Solar-Igel und Schildkröte platziert, gestern eine Palme geholt und weitere Teichpflanzen sowie Pflanzen für den Rand. Der ist noch nicht fertig, ich mache in Abständen immer einen Pflanztopf rein und dazwischen kleinen weissen Kies. Es kommen auch noch mehr Pflanzen rein - die Nachbarn bringen noch welche - auch für aussen um den Teich. Am Abend wollen wir mal so ca. 4 Koi einsetzen und mal sehen ob sie sich wohlfühlen. Wenn die Werte gut bleiben, dann ziehen die anderen Koi und der __ Schleierschwanz die Tage nach. Freu mich wenn meine Fische wieder da sind  Das einzige, was mich etwas nervt - es sind schon wieder nach so kurzer Zeit Schwebealgen im Teich. Das Wasser ist grünlich, die UV-Lampe läuft. Krieg ich das Wasser ohne chemische Zusätze wieder klar? Das war neulich noch soo schön sauber. Wenn es was zu kritisieren gibt - bitte posten. 

Gruß!


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2020)

KoiLiese schrieb:


> Das war neulich noch soo schön sauber.


Tja so ist das mit der Biologie...
Und bei neuen Teich schwanken diese Phasen um so mehr.
Wird u.a. als Neuteichsyndrom beschimpft
Also weiter ganz entspannt 
Und abwarten wie sich alles entwickelt.


----------



## KoiLiese (29. Juli 2020)

Alles klar Rene  Wir haben vorhin mal 6 Koi eingesetzt. Jetzt beobachte ich mal, wie sie das Wasser vertragen. Ich habe davor das Wasser noch mal getestet - alle Werte im grünen Bereich. pH-Wert 7,4, Nitrit und Nitrat die vorher nicht ganz in Ordnung waren sind heute auch grün. Der eine Koi scheint ein bisschen eine Art Schock gehabt zu haben, er schwamm schnell oben am Rand entlang im Teich und wollte sich unter Pflanzen verstecken. Mittlerweile schwimmt er auch mit unten bei den anderen Kois. Werde ihn trotzdem genau beobachten.

Gruß!


----------



## Ida17 (30. Juli 2020)

Das Ergebnis lässt sich sehen 

Beobachte weiter die Werte, misst Du mit Tröpfchen oder Messstäbchen?
Da ja der Rest der Pflanzen vom Wasser getrennt ist, solltest Du Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest einsetzen.
Die ziehen auch viele Nährstoffe heraus und dienen als Konkurrenten zu den Schwebealgen. Auf den Einsatz von Chemie bitte komplett verzichten, da wird nichts durch Zauberkraft aus dem System genommen. Der Teich braucht jetzt Zeit und der Filter muss sich erst wieder einfahren.
Wenn sich auf der Folie ein Biofilm entwickelt sollte der auch dran bleiben, also nicht hektisch abschrubben, das ist ganz normal und braucht der Teich auch


----------



## KoiLiese (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo Ida,

ich verwende von JBL den Pro Scan Test mit den Messtäbchen. In der App kann man das genau ablesen und da steht auch dabei, ob die Werte passen oder ob da was nicht stimmt. Dann werde ich noch __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest besorgen - danke für den Tipp! 

Mit Chemie bin ich eh vorsichtig. Da befolge ich Deinen Rat und warte einfach mal ab, ob sich das Grün im Wasser wieder gibt. Braucht alles seine Zeit, auch wenn die grüne "Brühe" nicht soo toll aussieht. Hauptsache es wird nach einiger Zeit wieder klar, damit ich meine Fische sehen kann ;-)

Gruß!


----------



## KoiLiese (31. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen 

Heute sind die anderen Fische eingezogen und nun sind sie alle wieder beisammen. Scheinen sich ziemlich gut zu fühlen so wie sie eifrig durch den Teich schwimmen. Ich habe nur ein Problem. Sie schwimmen bis raus direkt an die Kapillarsperre und zwischen den Pflanztöpfen durch. Dadurch haben sich drei Töpfe gelöst (obwohl sie mit Steinen beschwert waren) und sind in die Tiefe gesunken. Zwei Töpfe bekam ich mit den Armen / Händen wieder raus. Einer müsste noch unten liegen, was ich leider nicht sehen kann, da das Wasser zur Zeit eher grün ist und ich den Grund nicht sehen kann. Zwei Fragen an euch:

Wie bekomme ich den Kübel samt Pflanze da wieder raus ohne in den Teich steigen zu müssen? Das ist momentan nämlich relativ schwierig, weil die Folie sehr schmierig und rutschig ist. Der Nachbar ist schon ausgerutscht und volle Kanne ins Wasser gefallen. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert. Und das Wasser ist gerade trotz der Hitze relativ kalt. Habt ihr einen Tipp?

Und die zweite Frage - wie kann ich die Pflanztöpfe, die im Wasser stehen müssen sonst noch befestigen? Mit den Steinen alleine klappt es wohl nicht so. Die oberen Zonen sind auch etwas angeschrägt, so das die Körbe einfach runter rutschen können. Mein Nachbar meinte ich soll anstatt der Steine, die auch unter den Kübeln liegen zur Halterung durch Folienkissen ersetzen. Also übrig gebliebene Folie zu Taschen formen, kleben und Sand rein, und diese dann unter die Kübel legen, damit diese besser halten. Ich bin halt nur mit Kleber eher vorsichtig. Ist ja auch Chemie und wer sagt mir, ob sich dieser Folienkleber nicht irgendwann oder irgendwie auflöst?

Gruß!


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Koiliese,
du kannst die Pflanzkörbe per Innotec (oder einem anderen Polymerkleber) ganz gut mit der Folie verkleben, ich würde das über eine einzelne größere Klebefläche machen. Innotec kann auch im Wasser und an nassen Stellen verwendet werden, das ist sein Vorteil.
Natürlich geht jeder Kleber eine oberflächliche Bindung ein, und verändert dort die verklebten Materialien. PVC-Kleber stellt hohe Ansprüche, was Sauberkeit und Trockenheit betrifft. Dieser härtet auch aus, und versprödet zumindest oberflächlich die Folie, wie von Dir befürchtet (aber nicht so, dass Du jetzt um die Folie an dieser Stelle fürchten müsstest). Innotec bleibt da auf längere Zeit elastisch, das ist sein zweiter Vorteil (und es geht lösemittlefrei, was an einem belebten Teich besser ist).
Vermeide es, größere Flächen oder Strecken zu kleben - diese könnten unter Spannung geraten.
ich fürchte allerdings, dass die Kois Deine Pflanzen lieben werden - nicht weil sie Rosenkavaliere oder Vegetarier sind - sondern weil sich dort etliches Getier einnistet, das sie zum Fressen gerne haben.


----------

